# Vortex SFRD Hunt Strikefire



## antikythera (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if this scope pairs up with Lasergenetics green flashlights for hog hunting? Seems like it should be fine for hog hunting but I wasn't sure. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum antikythera.

They will work together, however you'll need contrasting colors to be able to see the dot. A green light and a green dot won't work. Personally I'd opt for a white light if I was using a dot scope. If you want a colored light use a regular scope with thick or illuminated X hairs.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome: and good luck in your choices.


----------

